# Motor bike.



## Digit (26 Sep 2009)

Some time ago I posted that I was attempting to get a Honda CB 400N motor bike road worthy again. 
Now bear in mind that I have had dozens of bikes in my time and a wide variety of problems to solve. 
But never one like this! 
Twin cylinders machine, won't start! remove R/H spark plug, recoconect to coil and place on cylinder head. 
Starts straight away on the L/H pot!!! 
Grrrrr!

Roy.


----------



## matt (26 Sep 2009)

My dad had one of these.

The plug for the right-hand pot is sparking whilst sitting on top of the cylinder?


----------



## Digit (26 Sep 2009)

Yes indeed. I couldn't believe it, especially as the previous owner never suggested that starting was a problem. (Oh silly me!)
I eventually got it sorted but I wouldn't describe it as fun.

Roy.


----------



## OLD (26 Sep 2009)

Removing plug reduces load on starter motor so it spins faster reduces volt drop and helps it to start thats my suggestion. 
It may then start normally once slighty warm on the one cylinder.


----------



## Dave S (26 Sep 2009)

Digit":2k66d537 said:


> Yes indeed. I couldn't believe it, especially as the previous owner never suggested that starting was a problem. (Oh silly me!)
> I eventually got it sorted but I wouldn't describe it as fun.
> 
> Roy.


Many moons ago when still at school, a mate bought Kawasak KH250 - 3 cylinder 2-stroke. When he bought it, it wasn't firing on the middle pot. The seller said it needed a new coil.

So my mate replaced the coil - still no joy. He removed and stripped the carbs - still no joy.

Eventually he removed the middle cylinder head, peered into the barrel to inspect the piston, and found just the con-rod with a tennis ball on top!! :lol: 

Dave


----------



## matt (27 Sep 2009)

This was my dream bike when I was old enough for my mum to say "No!"







Memories...


----------



## Digit (27 Sep 2009)

My mum said the same so I was 19 before I got my first bike and 20 before I was nearly killed on it.
Like you said, memories!

Roy.


----------



## Jenx (27 Sep 2009)

Hi Roy ... Post this onto one of the many Owners Club's forums for the 
Big 'Dream' ... someone will have come across this more than once for sure... always the best place for a quick solution. :wink: 


http://hoc.atfreeforum.com/forum.html


And this is interesting ... check this out !!
http://autorepair.about.com/library/faqs/bl053i.htm


Another thought .... you spoken do David Silver's ? ... what those guys don't know about 'Onda's, ain't worth knowing .. :wink: 
here they are... http://www.davidsilverspares.co.uk/
Great for bit for yours too... if you don't know them already. :0)


----------



## Digit (27 Sep 2009)

Hi Jenx. I know Silvers, dealt with them before. 
I cracked it eventually, it turned out to be a hole in the air cut off valve diaphragm on the R/H carb, which of course meant stripping the two apart. 
If you've never removed/replaced the carbs on a Dream I can assure you that it's a task to be approached with a mixture of fear and loathing. 
Half the damn bike has to come apart. 
I wouldn't have minded but I had only just completed a rebuild from the frame upwards. 
The previous owner seems to have attempted to solve the problem by unscrewing the pilot screw, but I was completely led astray by the damn thing starting only with the one plug removed. 
I've been a biker for fifty years and alway done my own maintenance and repairs and I've never seen this before. 
I thought I'd seen everything but I still have a lot to learn it seems. 
Starts on the button and no signs of wear, good compressions etc, not bad for 39000 miles I reckon. 
Now all I've got to do is thread my way through the legalities and I am lift off!! Yay!! 

Roy.


----------



## matt (27 Sep 2009)

Is it black or blue?


----------



## Digit (27 Sep 2009)

Blue, but I might yet respray it. The snag is I used to have a big workshop, half a dozen bikes at a time, all sorts of special tools and was well known amognst the local biker's fraternity, (plus the police!):lol: and I thought that was all behind me, now I'm starting to check the Bay for rebuilds again. 
They say biking is terminal! 
I rode a bike yesterday for the first time in some years, and all the excitement was still there, and I'm 69! 
They say it is the most fun you can have with your clothes on and I'm not arguing. 

Roy.


----------



## Jenx (27 Sep 2009)

The thrill never goes eh, Roy ... never. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I'm sure you'll be the same.. I've pals , the oldest at 73,.. who get as big a buzz each time they flick up the sidestand and push the button, as they ever did.... it's either in your blood or it isn't 8) 

I guess its not very 'wood related'.. and at the risk of incurring the wrath of the purists... any danger of a few piccies of the old CB ? ...
I had a lot of happy days on the 250 version, as many lads my age would have done... it was THE natural progression after your FS1E for a whole genration... then typically onto an LC350 ... then a 'proper' big bike, which for me was a Zed.
Be great to see your 400, especially when finished ! 

Great that you got her running ! 
8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## Digit (27 Sep 2009)

As my PC went kaput some time back I'm still trying to find the software for my camera so that I can post pics Jenx. As soon as I will do the honours. 
At this moment it's purgatory having a working bike AND I CAN'T RIDE IT!!!! 

Roy.


----------



## Jenx (27 Sep 2009)

ah.. but you_ will_ ..... and that thought alone makes 'tomorrow' a wonderful thing 8)  

Recently Oldsoke ( Graham ), was here.. and he threw the leg over the Xjr ... and I'm sure I saw the 'temptation bulb' glinting in his eye :wink: ... ( he was telling me he'd had a GTR last... another fine big lump that can embarrass a sportsbike or two in the right hands   )

Not looking forward to the winter lay-off, and its coming closer  ... but then again, so's spring !


----------



## Digit (27 Sep 2009)

Round here Jenx most winters are so mild there's no winter lay off. 
What's holding me up at the momernt is a leaky kitchen roof and damaged ceiling which the wife says is more important than a motor bike! 
My wife doesn't understand me! :lol: 

Roy.


----------



## Jenx (27 Sep 2009)

Buy her an Arai, a good old Belstaff Coat, and 'baptise' her in the way of the open road :wink:   

And the roof can wait till next week :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Digit (27 Sep 2009)

My wife dislikes pillion riding Jenx, and to honest she would say the same about the roof as you, in fact she bought the bike for me! 
But the roof must be done first, I'll see what cash I've got later in the week and see what deals there are available for insurance. 
As you say, it's in the blood. The accident I had at twenty nearly killed me and left me a physical and mental wreck! It was three years before I stopped having epileptic fits, then I was back on a bike!! :lol: 

Roy.


----------



## matt (27 Sep 2009)

Despite a strong interest I've never owned a bike (ridden a few though and a frequent pillion passenger on my dad's many bikes). He used to build bikes with his brother when he was young and then continued to use them to commute later in life, but also toured Europe a couple of times too. The first was on a 50cc when he was in college. The frame snapped in two in Italy! He was lucky enough when some locals picked him and the bike up and welded it together again - free of charge. The second time he toured on a BMW R100S - a very different experience I suspect


----------



## Jenx (27 Sep 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: Ok Roy.. the Roof wins, reluctantly, I bet !

E-bike Insure is as good as I get get, pricewise ....
but the usual searches will reveal the usual conundrums, I'm sure !!
Carol Nash are usually good on the 'classic' stuff...
You know the drill better than me... let's know when you get 'legal' !

and 'enjoy' :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jenx (27 Sep 2009)

matt":2p6lsn5b said:


> Despite a strong interest I've never owned a bike (ridden a few though and a frequent pillion passenger on my dad's many bikes). He used to build bikes with his brother when he was young and then continued to use them to commute later in life, but also toured Europe a couple of times too. The first was on a 50cc when he was in college. The frame snapped in two in Italy! He was lucky enough when some locals picked him and the bike up and welded it together again - free of charge. The second time he toured on a BMW R100S - a very different experience I suspect



never too late Matt ... :wink:


----------



## Digit (27 Sep 2009)

Bikers can have a bad rep matt, I walked into a pub with the wife once clad in m/c gear and was refused service, till I took my helmet off and they saw my grey hairs that is.
But if you ride then you are 'in' and a friendlier bunch would be hard to find so the repairs to the 50cc come as no surprise.
Reluctantly yes jenx. One the other hand as the kitchen roof has no insulation at all and soaks up my heating fuel I'm currently working on which bike I can buy with they heating savings once I've done it! :lol: 
Thanks for the info, I hadn't thought about classic status.

Roy.


----------



## Jenx (27 Sep 2009)

Roy's bob-on Matt ... biggest 'family' in the world, and 'stuff happens' that caravanners & 'cagers' couldn't ever dream of.
There's no barriers, when you got flies in your teeth :wink:


----------



## Digit (27 Sep 2009)

Never mind the flies! The fastest braking I ever did was with a Wasp inside my helmet!! :lol: 

Roy.


----------



## Jenx (27 Sep 2009)

Of course, that DOES open up a world of potential schoolboy humour !!! :lol: :lol: :lol: ....
At this point, I believe its customary to offer to get ones coat. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Nice one roy, been there too.. ( on the bike ) :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Digit (27 Sep 2009)

From where you are Jenx a cloud of midges can be fun as well, but my worst experience was from a brick wedged between the two rear tyres on a truck. As it speeded up the brick departed! :lol: 

Roy.


----------



## Jenx (27 Sep 2009)

Thats uncanny... i have experienced exactly that ! .... brick missed me by a few feet, but very scary ! 

Have been clobbered by the odd discarded coke can, fag end, sandwich etc tossed out of car windows.. and of course the old favourite... stopped behind Johnny silly person that uses his screenwashers that fly right over his roof and get you square in the face, when your visor's up


----------



## Digit (27 Sep 2009)

Ah the dreaded fag end. Motorists don't seem to realise what happens to their rubbish once they've discarded it do they?
Any non biker must be questioning our sanity by now Jenx. :lol: 
I'll hazard a guess that you've been riding for some years?

Roy.


----------



## Tom K (28 Sep 2009)

Bird hit a glancing blow to my helmet never found out what type.
Almost broke my kin neck :lol:


----------



## Racers (28 Sep 2009)

Hi,

I had a was hit my shoulder then sting my on the neck, ouch.


Pete


----------



## johnny.t. (28 Sep 2009)

I 'parked' my last one in the side of a peugeot at 85mph, my mate behind missed it by a couple of inches. I drive a Landrover now...Nuff said.

JT


----------



## Vormulac (28 Sep 2009)

I had a motorcyclist crash right next to me while I was unloading the car on Saturday. Heard the noise, looked up in time to see her sliding along the road towards me on her face (helmeted, thankfully). I don't think she was seriously hurt, the paramedic was there in less than a minute and the ambulance about 4 minutes after that, I think they just checked her over and she went home. Nasty moment though, perfect weather, low speed, no one else involved, a nice new bike and the bloody thing still sent her down the road on her face - I love the idea of motorcycles, but there is no way in Hell I'd ever ride one!


----------



## Tom K (28 Sep 2009)

Its all part of the fun :shock: One of my crash helmet's had a neat gouge right on the top, from travelling several feet in a headstand position.


----------



## Jenx (28 Sep 2009)

Digit":38cd6d2c said:


> Any non biker must be questioning our sanity by now Jenx. :lol:
> I'll hazard a guess that you've been riding for some years?
> .



A wee while Roy, yes !
Legally since 16 with a wee 50,
then onwards to the (ripe old) current age of 44 and a bit... with a 5 year lay off ( couldn't afford the bike ! ) when I was in my early 20's.

Some years see more mileage than others.. just depends on all the usual circumstances really, how much free time is available, what other demands there are on that time.. how much spare cash to devote to weekend rallies etc...
They''re seldom a decision thats taken with the head... much more of a 'heart & soul' based 'investment' 8) :lol: :lol: 

Tom - in 'headstand' position ha ha ha ha excellent !


----------



## Digit (28 Sep 2009)

I moved here two up Jenx on Honda FT 500 engined Honda CB250 RS, the snag turned out to be a lot of the local police are keen bikers.
The number of times I was pulled up for a routine check, ie 'chat', drove me to sell it!
But going by some of the other posts, yes, we are insane! Frankly I think we are still teenagers at heart.
And the roof looks worse by the minute, rot all over the place now, damn it!

Roy.


----------



## Jenx (28 Sep 2009)

tut tut Roy :lol: :lol: :lol: Had you put a 'naughty mill' into a frame & rolling chassis that indicated a slightly lesser-performing machine, with the intent of hoodwinking the authorities ? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I sort of 'missed it' by a few years, but a lot of 'irresponsible fellows' did enjoy the practice of a 250 / 400 being shoehorned into a 125's frame, in an effort to squeeze a wee bit more 'wheelie-potential' out of their bikes
:lol: :lol: :lol: 

I guess no more naughty than when we 'big-bored' our 50's out to the (vast) 75 or 80cc with outsize pistons, rings etc etc .. ha ha , that takes me back a bit ! Almost always ended in an unmitigated disaster of some kind, usually a very oily leg of your jeans, 
or 'fire' eminating from below and encircling one's nethers like some "devils revenge" for interfering with the 'stock' machine, 
or a "Jenx & FIZZY" Shaped hole in a hedge.
... none of which were part of the plan for 'enhanced performance', when the bigbore kit was bought ! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

great days, great memories, and hopefully there's a few more left in us all yet .. there's nothing like knowing we're growing old (dis)gracefully to ensure the smile stays every bit as wide as it was at 16 8) 8) 8) 8) :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Have you got that insurance in place yet ? ... I bet it will be , before the weekend !!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Digit (28 Sep 2009)

Naughty, me? 
No way jenx. 
It all started the day I hurt my back heaving my Kwak upright for the umpteenth time. 
Being a short buttocks I found a 31 inch seat heigth, combined with a wide seat, meant putting a foot down at traffic lights etc was fraught with disaster, and this morning I parked at work, lost it and buried one handle bar in the grass! 
I had previously had a 250 RS and I knew that the FT engine could be persuaded into place, with certain mods. 
So I sold the Kwak, bought a CB, and an FT engine from the breakers in Telford and set to work. 
Only 40 HP but a very handy bike, I'd do it again if I could get the engine. 
I'll be checking insurance this evening, now it's off to buy roof beams! 

Roy.


----------



## Jenx (28 Sep 2009)

I think we must be related Roy... 795mm seat height is about my maximum, which I think is just about 31" !!!

all this 810mm stuff is just plain 'elite-ism by thos lanky japanese' :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 


From another shorty ( but wide-y ) :wink:


----------



## Digit (28 Sep 2009)

I watched a programme a while back and this chap was looking for a new bike, he was only 5ft 2 so had a real problem.
Bikes have got physically smaller in recent years but back in the 80s they seemed to be getting bigger and bigger!

Roy.


----------



## Jenx (29 Sep 2009)

Yes, Definately smaller in wheelbase, steeper steering-head angles ( for more responsive turn-in )... I was on my pal's R6 recently, and the rate which it drops into a corner is so rapid its disconcerting ! ....

And 'odd' ways of trying to keep the centre of Gravity low .. like the Buell's with their "Fuel in the Frame / Oil reservoir in the Swingarm" design quirks ... yet seat-heights seem to keep creeping up and up..

I quite fancied changing my XJR1300 ( Seat height 795mm ) for an Aprilia Tuono, because I quite liked the idea of going back onto a big twin again, but the seat is up about 830mm and I physically struggle to get on it... and this is becoming the norm. Cruisers aside of course.. and one day I may feel the need to go for the 'Hardly Driveable', but not yet :wink:  .. 
Yes, the 'fashion' certainly has become shorter wheelbases & taller...
which all work against the design of human which I am !


----------



## Digit (29 Sep 2009)

Good handling is more important round here than flat out speed Jenx. Sharp bends, high embankments, suicidal Badgers and sheep, not to mention homicidal motorists of course! :lol: 
The roof has now become a complete strip and rebuild damn it! 
I needed a battery strap to finish off the CB but hadn't been able to source one anywhere, so Sunday evening I E-mailed David Silver's. 
9.30 Monday morning a Mr Tim Whiting E-mailed me back to tell me that a specific one was not on their books, but if I cared to give him the dimensions he would see what was available. 
Less than an hour after my reply he was back with a part no, complete with pics against a steel rule, of a suitable item. 
How's that for service? 

Roy.


----------



## Jenx (30 Sep 2009)

Hey Roy, thats brilliant from Silvers ! ... they're a great outfit, I have heard tales like yours on a good few occasions now, and they seem to be absolutely spot-on with the wearing of their 'customer service' hats.
How refreshing is that ! Maybe they could educate PC World / Dixons / Most Vehicle main dealerships / most other places in the entire UK, as to how to look after a customer properly.

Thats good though.. in fact its fantastic ! 


And 'here' is the same .. handling above speed is the most ideal... some of my pals seem to believe BOTH is required on every ride, but I'm getting a bit old for that.. and the plan is to try and continue getting old... which speed + my limited abilities does not equal ! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

That 400 will be on the roads of Cymru by the weekend.. I can feel it... go on, treat it to a blast through the Elan Valley :wink:


----------



## Digit (30 Sep 2009)

It won't! 
I changed ISP to hotmail some time back and when I tried to get a quote as per your suggestion I find that my E-mail address is not acceptable. 
I suspect too many Digits!!!! :lol: 
I will have to get my son to get in touch with hotmail as the account is in his name. 
The frustration's murder! 

Roy.


----------



## Jenx (30 Sep 2009)

Get a Googlemail address Roy ....

Everyone uses Google now don't they ? .. and the e-mail is all I ever use ( work aside )... and its miles better than Hotmail.

I had no trouble with e-bike with my googlemail address ...
I think a lot of places may be shy of 'hotmail' as its the 'prankster's favourite' ... I'm no computer boffin of course, but thats what I guess may be the problem.


----------



## Digit (30 Sep 2009)

Me neither, I prefer bikes! :lol: 
At the moment I've dumped on the lad. I sent him an E-mail!  
I fired the bike up earlier today and the exhausts got smokey as the engine warmed so I not sure if it's burning oil or it was just muck in the exhaust system. Time will tell I guess. 

Roy.


----------



## Travis (1 Oct 2009)

I am taking orders for this.
http://ac-investor.blogspot.com/2009/06/ferrari-motorcycle-concept.html

Send money---    

Travis


----------



## Digit (1 Oct 2009)

Euuuuuk!!!

Roy.


----------



## Racers (2 Oct 2009)

Hi,

I think thy should stick to cars!! the wheelbase if far to long, they have't got a clue have they.


Pete


----------



## Digit (2 Oct 2009)

Like most dyed in the wool bikers I'm willing to put my leg across pretty much anything with two wheels and engine. But there are limits!! :roll: 

Roy.


----------



## Digit (2 Oct 2009)

Just got a quote from Carol Nash Jenx, £116.78, for TPF&T?

Roy.


----------



## Jenx (4 Oct 2009)

Im £104 Fully Comp with e-bike Roy,
44 yrs old max NCD, Rural Aberdeenshire, XJR 1300 2006 model
based on 12000 miles a year, garaged, with meta-alarm and ABus disclok.

Bike has 'extras' declared... K&N Filter, Wide Renthals, Scorpion Big-bore exhausts, ( road legal with the dB Killer ), Stainless Forkbrace and white LED Tail-lights & indies .

Carol Nash are always a bit pricey mind.... got to pay for that Stand at the NEC Somehow ! 
( But they're reputed to be good ) ....I'd avoid Bennets like the plague... last time I had a claim I was with them and the result of the phonecall ? .. "we're just a broker, mate.. nowt to do with us..." 

... strange, when taking £300+ out of my account seemed to be PLENTY do do with them  when I took the policy out.

I cant see past these fellas...

http://www.ebikeinsurance.co.uk/about.php


----------



## Digit (4 Oct 2009)

Ta, I'll follow it Jenx.
But this damn roof is growing in magnitude by the day!
First it was a new deck, then it was a new ceiling and now it's new rafters as well!

Roy.


----------



## Racers (5 Oct 2009)

Hi,

Try Footman James I got a quote for £180 but if I joined the Clasic Motorcycle club for £28 it came down to £103 fuly comp.


Pete


----------



## Digit (5 Oct 2009)

It will all have to wait till I've finished this damned roof I'm afraid.

Roy.


----------



## EddieJ (24 Oct 2009)

matt":3ocsgjaq said:


> Despite a strong interest I've never owned a bike



This could be your lucky day!!!! :wink: 

Sadly, a recent house move, and lack of funds/motivation to race any more, means that my last two remaining race bikes have to go!  

Firstly, my last of line, mint condition 'as new' Yamaha TZ250A













And also my lovely little 1973 Yamaha TA125


----------



## EddieJ (24 Oct 2009)

Just to boost you up a bit, here is a small selection of my previous race bikes.  

This was my old TZ250U. The first photo is of my daughter sitting on the bike in 2003 at Brands Hatch.
I sold the bike later in 2003 while at a race meeting at Croix in France. It went into a private collection, then ended up being smashed up big time at a parade.  











This one is the best bikes that I have ever owned, ridden and raced. Sadly, although my passion has always been the GP race class, my riding style doesn't suit GP250's and I crash frequently due to putting too much load on the front end on left hand corners. 
















More bikes to follow!!!!!


----------



## EddieJ (24 Oct 2009)

This is my old RLR tuned RVF400 race bike, that I used for Supersport 400 racing with Bemsee. It was also the bike that almost gave me what would have been my one and only podium finish on my very first ride on it.
I say almost, as I had never ridden 4T race bike before, and stupidly entered a meeting at Lydden without first riding it. I had been racing an RGV250 and wasn't used to having engine braking. On the second lap, I slide uncontrollably from 17th position to third, all on one corner!!!! :lol: I held it fro most of the race, until locking the rear wheel again and ending upright in the gravel trap. I restarted in last position and rather than be content with this, I went for it big time, and crashed massively at Paddock bend. The result was a suspected broken back and having my leathers cut to shreds to remove them.  
It took a long time to regain my confidence, and in fact it was crash at the entry to Paddock Hill bend at Brands that got it back. 
400's are bloody good fun, you can ring the neck out them, and still remain relatively in control!! :lol: Having said that, it is also te only bike that I have ever had a highside on. Not something that I would wish on anyone!


First meeting after the crash (Lydden again)






Blurred one from Brands






Then after the tidy up.


----------



## Digit (24 Oct 2009)

> More bikes to follow!!!!! Very Happy



Show off! :lol: 

Roy.


----------



## EddieJ (24 Oct 2009)

Digit":kerzxiv1 said:


> > More bikes to follow!!!!! Very Happy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They get in your blood! :lol: :lol:

I haven't even got started yet. :wink:


----------



## Digit (24 Oct 2009)

> Having said that, it is also te only bike that I have ever had a highside on.



I reckon that that is about the only piece of gymnastic that I haven'y prformed at some time! :lol: 
I think the daftest trick I ever pulled was to bump start a big Kwak with carb troubles, tick over speed about 8000 revs!

Roy.


----------



## Jenx (23 Nov 2009)

Fantastic pieces of History and heritage, Eddie... 
Loved seeing and reading about these, there just now.

Wonderful ! 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## agbagb (24 Nov 2009)

Can anyone beat this for daft, crazy, mad. Ive got a bet with friend £20, he can build a wooden bike before I've built my trike. 

I'ts not just the beer talking, he's putting in hundreds of hours on it. Starting with "safety first" he's made a skid lid.






I've not seen the WIP pics yet but he's made the wooden wheels and now working on a glue-lam frame.

Meanwhile I've only got as far as testing the geometry of the suspension
Suspension test

I can see me losing but it's worth it. He's planning on riding it over from Dublin for a Rally in April!


----------



## agbagb (11 May 2010)

He's finished it!

Apart from from getting the motor running







More Photos Here


----------



## TrimTheKing (11 May 2010)

Haha, brilliant!


----------



## squib (11 May 2010)

Fantastic,always fancied doing that. 8)


----------



## Digit (11 May 2010)

What's the 0-60 time like?

Roy.


----------



## agbagb (12 May 2010)

I'll keep you posted on the performance, when it actually performs!
He got plenty of ribbing over the weekend as he had to bring it over in the back of a van. Something to do with the ignition.

A wooden bike that would'n go

Andy


----------



## Benchwayze (13 May 2010)

D'you think he could get it registered? 

No trouble with rust eh? Just ned to go fast enough to beat the woodworm beetles! 
Cracking project..

John


----------



## agbagb (13 May 2010)

If he was in England it would need an MSVA (Motorcycle Single Vehicle Approval) before it could be registered etc. The proccess in Ireland seems to be a little less bureaucratic. :? I'll see how he gets on.

Cheers
Andy


----------



## Benchwayze (17 May 2010)

Digit":35wwlym1 said:


> As my PC went kaput some time back I'm still trying to find the software for my camera so that I can post pics Jenx.
> Roy.



Can you not remove the card from the camera Roy? 

Then for just a few quid, you could buy a card reader that plugs into your USB slot, like a memory stick. Transfer from the card is managed by Windows, which treats a card-reader like another drive. Much neater solution. 

Plus, I can select which images I want to put onto my PC and no space taken up by unnecessary software.

Regards
John


----------



## Digit (17 May 2010)

Must get round to doing something John, time, time, time.

Roy.


----------

